# Coral ID - acro



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Can someone ID this?

I've had this for a while, had more dark body before but lightening up recently /w purple tips and hint of green in the body.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

conix67 said:


> Can someone ID this?
> 
> I've had this for a while, had more dark body before but lightening up recently /w purple tips and hint of green in the body.


Let's just call it RR purple Corvette. Isnt that how we naming things now? Can I have a frag before it becomes too expensive?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Abner said:


> Let's just call it RR purple Corvette. Isnt that how we naming things now? Can I have a frag before it becomes too expensive?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Lol. I think those with fancy names are typically slow growers, this is quite hardy and easy to grow. I do have frags that I may post later..


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

conix67 said:


> Lol. I think those with fancy names are typically slow growers, this is quite hardy and easy to grow. I do have frags that I may post later..


i cant see the pic, but from your description is it a miyagi tort? or electric miyagi tort?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Jaysan said:


> i cant see the pic, but from your description is it a miyagi tort? or electric miyagi tort?


Can't see the pic? Does anyone else have the same issue?

It does look related to some tort but I don't think it's miyagi tort..


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Let me try again with the pic issue










https://photos.app.goo.gl/fKxTKHt5mJBmEgX9A










https://photos.app.goo.gl/omuHDzNnMvFqMBd18










https://photos.app.goo.gl/skRB35YV6Y96Ujec8


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

conix67 said:


> Let me try again with the pic issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see these ones...can see the first ones

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Abner said:


> Can't see these ones...can see the first ones
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


OK, I'm attaching the photos...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I think Jaysan is correct. I traced the source and it does appear to be the Miyagi Tort!


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't think it's a Miyagi Tort


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I see the pics now.

Thats not a miyagi tort. It is a tort though, but not a miyagi.
Its a nice piece  You wanna trade for a miyagi tort? frag for frag?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Not sure why you say this is not Miyagi tort. I'm curious.

I found the photo of the same coral in seller's tank, it has more green tint in the body, longer branches which look very different from what I grew in my tank. The seller did not identify it as Miyagi when I purchased it, which is why i was asking around..

Anyway, knowing that it is probably a Miyagi, I wouldn't be looking for a trade with another Miyagi. 

Many SPS corals may show different looks/color depending on condition. Two very different frags can turn into the same once raised in the same tank.. that happened several times in the past.


----------

